# Might and Magic Legacy : Fragen zum Spiel, und holt ihr es euch? Tipps zu Deluxe-Version



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2014)

**edit 26.1 * ihr könnt hier auch Fragen zum Spiel und zu Quests stellen, wenn ihr wollt. */edit**

 In der aktuellen PCG bin ich auf M&M Legacy aufmerksam geworden, zudem bekam ich gestern ne Mail von Amazon für eine Vorbestellung - holt ihr es euch? Ich hab es mir bestellt, soll am Donnerstag erscheinen. Vom Prinzip her ist es ein "oldschool"-Rollenspiel mit rundenbasierten Kämpfen und Bewegungsfeldern wie bei einem Schachbrett - da kommt bei mir Eye of the Beholder-Feeling auf  

Hier auch ein online-Vorbericht Might & Magic X: Legacy - so spielt sich die aktuelle Early-Access-Version 1.22

Die Kritikpunkte aus dem Vorbericht finde ich nicht schwerwiegend, und für 30€ schlage ich zu. Was ich nur nicht verstanden hab: bei Amazon steht was von "Deluxe"-Version in der Beschreibung und bei den Bildern, da ist ein Soundtrack dabei, eine Karte, M&M VI und mehr - bei Amazon gibt es aber keine wirklich explizit als "deluxe" gekennzeichnete Version - ist diese Version trotzdem die "deluxe", also gibt es vlt. gar keine "normale" verpackte Version, und das deluxe soll sich nur vom reinen Key-Kauf abgrenzen? http://www.amazon.de/Ubisoft-Might-Magic-X-Legacy/dp/B00DQSOUAY ?

**edit** die Version beinhaltet alle Extras, siehe auch mein Posting #23 http://forum.pcgames.de/rollenspiel...-gleich-der-deluxe-version-2.html#post9692603


----------



## Neawoulf (18. Januar 2014)

Soweit ich weiß gibt es nur die Deluxe Version als Retail Version (hab mal zur Vorsicht gegoogelt: MMX Deluxe Edition cover vote | Latest news | Might & Magic x Legacy )

Ich kämpfe noch, ob ich es kaufen werde. Auf der einen Seite war ich immer eher ein Fan von Ultima, DSA oder D&D als von M&M. Auf der anderen Seite möchte ich aber auch solche Projekte unterstützen, wo Klassiker auf eine würdige Art und Weise wiederbelebt werden und nicht als durchgescriptetes, lineares Casual-Monster.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> gibt es vlt. gar keine "normale" verpackte Version, und das deluxe soll sich nur vom reinen Key-Kauf abgrenzen? ?


 
ich glaube, so ist es.
eigentlich ist m&m 10 nämlich download-only. 

ehrlich gesagt bin ich aber ziemlich skeptisch, was das spiel angeht.
kaum promo und ein unbekannter winz-entwickler. 
klingt mir schwer danach, als wollte man aus einer (einst) großen marke noch was rausquetschen. 
vorbestellen würde _ich_ mal definitiv nicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Januar 2014)

Ich werde es mir auf jeden Fall holen, vermutlich die Ladenversion. Wann, das weiß ich noch nicht, mal schauen.
Ich find' solche Spiele alter Schule nämlich auch sehr faszinierend. Ich hatte mir schon die alten Might & Magic Spiele auf gog.com geholt und Wizardry 6-8 auf Steam.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich glaube, so ist es.
> eigentlich ist m&m 10 nämlich download-only.
> 
> ehrlich gesagt bin ich aber ziemlich skeptisch, was das spiel angeht.
> ...


naja, laut Vorberichten ist es ja weitesgehend schon mal bugfrei, es läuft ja scheinbar auch als "early Access", so dass viele schon "mithelfen", evlt. Fehle zu finden. Ich wüsste nicht, was da jetzt wirklich sehr dagegenspricht auch wegen des günstigen Preises    eine mangelnde Promo würd ich sogar eher als Zeichen sehen, dass man da nicht mit Murks Spielermassen "abkassieren" will.


----------



## LordCrash (18. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube, ich kaufe es mir erst mal nicht.

Dieses klassische Party-RPG aus der Egoperspektive ist irgendwie nicht so meins. Außerdem habe ich noch genug andere Sachen zum Zocken im Moment....


----------



## turbosnake (19. Januar 2014)

Da ich keine Lust auf Uplay habe, werde ich es mir nicht kaufen.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> naja, laut Vorberichten ist es ja weitesgehend schon mal bugfrei, es läuft ja scheinbar auch als "early Access", so dass viele schon "mithelfen", evlt. Fehle zu finden. Ich wüsste nicht, was da jetzt wirklich sehr dagegenspricht auch wegen des günstigen Preises    eine mangelnde Promo würd ich sogar eher als Zeichen sehen, dass man da nicht mit Murks Spielermassen "abkassieren" will.


 
hoffen wir das beste.


----------



## LordCrash (19. Januar 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Da ich keine Lust auf Uplay habe, werde ich es mir nicht kaufen.


 
Ähem, Might & Magic X - Legacy on Steam


----------



## Bonkic (19. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ähem, Might & Magic X - Legacy on Steam


 
*Drittanbieter-DRM:* Uplay


----------



## Hawkins (19. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ähem, Might & Magic X - Legacy on Steam


 
Für die Steam Version braucht man, genau wie zB für die Assassins Creed Games auch noch zusätzlich Uplay...


Ich werd mir das Game wohl kaufen, vielleicht nicht direkt zum Release, aber bei nem Sale sicherlich. Aberaber steam sales schaden der Industrie...


----------



## LordCrash (19. Januar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> *Drittanbieter-DRM:* Uplay


 
Ahn, nicht gesehen, sorry. 

Es gibt auch Ubistoftspiele, für die man Uplay nicht braucht, z.B. Rayman.


----------



## turbosnake (19. Januar 2014)

Für das neue, also Legends braucht man es. Ubi will in Zukunft alle Spiele mit Uplay raus bringen, da kann man nicht erwarten das da noch was ohne rauskommt.


----------



## LordCrash (19. Januar 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Für das neue, also Legends braucht man es. Ubi will in Zukunft alle Spiele mit Uplay raus bringen, da kann man nicht erwarten das da noch was ohne rauskommt.


 
Das haben sie auch schon vor Rayman Origins gesagt....

Mir persönlich macht das eh nichts aus, da Ubispiele auf Uplay meist günstiger sind als auf Steam (mit Uplay).


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2014)

Also, wer mit Steam leben kann, der wird dann ja wohl auch mit uplay kein Problem haben - wo soll da der Haken sein? ^^


----------



## golani79 (19. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, wer mit Steam leben kann, der wird dann ja wohl auch mit uplay kein Problem haben - wo soll da der Haken sein? ^^


 
Ubisoft ist böööse Valve nicht  

Danke fürs Erinnern Herb - wollt eigentlich Geld sparen  

Mal schauen, ob ich warte oder ob ich es mir gleich hole.
Hab noch so viel zu spielen. Legend of Grimrock hab ich auch immer noch nicht durch


----------



## Bonkic (19. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, wer mit Steam leben kann, der wird dann ja wohl auch mit uplay kein Problem haben - wo soll da der Haken sein? ^^


 
grundsätzlich richtig.
aber dass ubi zusätzlich zu steam noch seinen eigenen drm-mist draufklatschen muss, nervt mich auch regelmäßig.


----------



## turbosnake (19. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, wer mit Steam leben kann, der wird dann ja wohl auch mit uplay kein Problem haben - wo soll da der Haken sein? ^^


 Der Preis, der ist kanppe20€ zu hoch,, wenn es unter 7.50€  kostet denke ich mal drüber nach.Wobei das auf Steam genauso wäre.
Denn aus den Sales und Bundles kommt der meisten Kram auf Steam, also alles keine Vollpreiskäufe. Und über die wenigen die ich gemacht habe waren ihr Geld nicht wirklich wert.


----------



## LordCrash (19. Januar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> grundsätzlich richtig.
> aber dass ubi zusätzlich zu steam noch seinen eigenen drm-mist draufklatschen muss, nervt mich auch regelmäßig.


 
Sagen wir es mal so: erst auf das Drängen der User hin hat Ubisoft Spiele überhaupt auf Steam veröffentlicht. Und Uplay dient ja nicht nur als DRM-Plattform, sondern darauf läuft auch der MP usw. Ich kann also nachvollziehen, warum Ubisoft die meisten Spiele über Uplay laufen lässt.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> grundsätzlich richtig.
> aber dass ubi zusätzlich zu steam noch seinen eigenen drm-mist draufklatschen muss, nervt mich auch regelmäßig.



 Uplay hab ich sowieso auch (Anno 2070, Far Cry 3 und mehr), insofern ist mir das wurscht. Und dass man Steam UND uplay braucht, das ist doch aber an sich nur bei den Games, die als Ladenversion eigentlich gar kein Steam benötigen, aber dann rein als Download AUCH per Steam zu haben sind - oder gibt es auch uplay-Retail-Versionen, die Steam UND uplay brauchen?

 Die M&M Legacy als Retail-Version jedenfalls braucht NUR uplay, kein Steam, siehe auch hier bei dem Hinweis für den Vorabzugang Startseite offizielle Website | Might & Magic® X - Legacy da steht "_Kauf dir die Deluxe Box Edition (Nur Uplay) oder die Deluxe Digital-Version, um direkt Zugriff auf das erste Kapitel der Kampagne zu erhalten..."_


----------



## LordCrash (19. Januar 2014)

Retailversionen von Ubisoftspielen laufen immer direkt mit Uplay und nie mit Steam. 

Steamversionen von Ubisoftspielen gibt es nur digital und nur direkt bei Steam.


----------



## turbosnake (19. Januar 2014)

Das stimmt nicht ganz, die Retail von Call of Juarez Gunslinger, das von Techland entwickelt wurde und von Ubi veröffentlicht wird hat nur Steam. 
Sofern das Spiel aber von Ubi entwickelt wurde trifft es zu.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2014)

Heute ist die Lieferung gekommen, für 30€ ist allein der Zusatzinhalt schon bemerkenswert, anbei ein Foto.

 alles andere als billig wirkende Stoffkarte ca DIN A3, 4 hochwertig bedruckte Postkarten, Soundtrack-CD, "Golprägung" auf der Laubgrünen Hauptpackung, die Rückseite der eigentlichen DVD-Packung mit dem Spiel ist auch sehr schön gestaltet - da kann man nicht meckern. 

 Muss mal schauen, wann ich die Zeit zum Anspielen hab - wenn, dann wollte ich nicht nur ne halbe Stunde reinschauen


----------



## Bonkic (22. Januar 2014)

schreib mal was dazu, wenn du zum spielen kommst.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2014)

Offenbar ist es noch nicht freigeschaltet, Release ist ja auch offiziell erst morgen - wird heute also sicher noch nix mit einem ersten Eindruck


----------



## golani79 (22. Januar 2014)

Liegt der Retail nun ein Steamkey bei oder braucht man Uplay auch noch dafür?


----------



## turbosnake (22. Januar 2014)

Uplay, alle Versionen egal wo man es kauft.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Liegt der Retail nun ein Steamkey bei oder braucht man Uplay auch noch dafür?



Wie schon vorher verlinkt als Ankündigung: man braucht NUR Uplay. Ob der Key auch bei Steam geht, weiß ich nicht, aber das macht für mich keinen Sinn, da ja dann trotzdem auch Uplay starten wird.


----------



## golani79 (22. Januar 2014)

Alles klar - danke euch.

Hab mir jetzt auch die Retail bestellt - immerhin um einen Euro billiger als auf Steam und physischen Kram gibts auch


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2014)

Ich hab es nun mal 2 Std gespielt, habe AFAIK alles in der ersten Stadt erledigt, was es zu erledigen gab: Spinnen im Brunnen und Schmugglerhöhle. Oder gibt es mehr? Also, mehr IN der Stadt? Ich hab jetzt grad nen Auftrag, bei dem ich zum Leuchtturm außerhalb der Stadt musste - da bin ich zum ersten Mal übel verreckt, wurde von einer Schlangen-Magierin überrascht, die der ganzen Gruppe mit EINEM Schlag viel Schaden verpasste, einer wurde ohnmächtig, zwei Runden später weiter zwei - das war's dann...

 aber vom Spielgefühl her macht es sehr viel Spaß, genau so, wie ich es mir vorstellte


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2014)

Wer hat es denn inzwischen, und wie weit seid ihr? Ich bin noch in Akt 1 und hätte mal eine Frage:

 Ich hab eine Gruppe aus Ork-Barbar, Menschen-Paladin, Elfen-Bogenschütze und Mensch-Zauberin. Die Quest mit dem Leuchtturm hab ich ganz gut geschafft, bin aber dann in der 3. Etage direkt mit vier Feinden aneinandergeraten und hatte kein Chance, obwohl ich u.a. einen Zauber erlernt hatte, mit dem ich eine Weile 2 der Feind durch Eis "festnageln" konnte. Weiß einer, ab welchem Level man sich da ranwagen sollte? Meine Gruppe hat so Level 4 bis 5


----------



## golani79 (26. Januar 2014)

Ich habe es - aber nur mit der Standardgruppe angespielt bisher (Spinnenquest abgeschlossen), als ein Kollege da war.
Werd es wohl mit einer selbst zusammengestellten Gruppe neu anfangen.

Hast irgendwelche Alternativen, wo du sonst hin könntest bzw. Quests die dich wo anders hinführen?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ich habe es - aber nur mit der Standardgruppe angespielt bisher (Spinnenquest abgeschlossen), als ein Kollege da war.
> Werd es wohl mit einer selbst zusammengestellten Gruppe neu anfangen.
> 
> Hast irgendwelche Alternativen, wo du sonst hin könntest bzw. Quests die dich wo anders hinführen?



Also, man kann um die Stadt herumtigern und dort zb Wölfe und Mondspinnen jagen, ich bin auch in die Räuberhöhle (ist auch eine Quest) und da ziemlich weit gekommen, aber dann verreckt, weil 3 Leute vergiftet waren und ich kein Gegengift mehr hatte - von den Gegnern her wäre das bis zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht so schwer gewesen


----------



## Kaylee (28. Januar 2014)

Hast du inzwischen weitergespielt und findest du es immer noch gut? 

In dem Gameplay-Video sieht die Aufmachung irgendwie etwas, hm, billig aus. Ich will dem Spiel kein Unrecht tun, aber so ist einfach mein erster Eindruck von dem Video. 

Ich bin eh gerade noch mit Blackguards beschäftigt, aber für danach schaue ich mich schon mal um.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2014)

Ich spiele es immer noch gern, es ist aber halt schon oldschool, auch von der Grafik her. Allerdings ist bei Blackguards die Grafik aßerhalb der Rundenkämpfe ja auch zielich altbacken, wenn ich nah der Demo gehe  


 Bei dem Leuchtturm schaff ich es immer noch nicht, bin jetzt Level 7/8...    die Räuberhöhle wiederum hab ich "gesäubert"


----------



## Holyangel (7. Februar 2014)

Ich bin mittlerweile mitten im 2ten Akt und meine Klingenmeisterin ist im Schwert Zweig komplett ausgelevelt, dennoch kann ich bei Haart nicht die Grossmeisterschaft beantragen, jemand eine Ahnung, an was dies liegt?


----------



## Herbboy (7. Februar 2014)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Ich bin mittlerweile mitten im 2ten Akt und meine Klingenmeisterin ist im Schwert Zweig komplett ausgelevelt, dennoch kann ich bei Haart nicht die Grossmeisterschaft beantragen, jemand eine Ahnung, an was dies liegt?



Also, da scheint es wohl Bugs zu geben - ich hab zB meinen Zwerg bei Ausdauer alle Punkte voll, aber bei dem Ork der Stadtwache Sorpigal kann ich nicht den Expertenstatus kaufen... ^^


----------



## Mothman (7. Februar 2014)

Ihr müsst auch einen bestimmten Level erreichen, um Großmeister zu werden (ich glaube in der Regel Stufe 25). Steht auch im Skill-Buch so drin (hinter dem Skill).


----------



## Herbboy (7. Februar 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ihr müsst auch einen bestimmten Level erreichen, um Großmeister zu werden (ich glaube in der Regel Stufe 25). Steht auch im Skill-Buch so drin (hinter dem Skill).



und was ist mit meinem Fall bei Ausdauer? Bei mir geht es nämlich nur um die erste Stufe, also Experte. Ich hab bei allen anderen Charakteren schon längst für diverse Eigenschaften wie leichte Rüstung, Zauberschulen/Foki usw.  "Experte" gegen Entgelt bei den passenden Lehrer lernen können, aber bei meinem Zwerg ging es nicht. Schwanken die nötigen Levels je nach Skill, also zB bei Feuerzauber kannst Du schon mit Level 5 "Experte" kaufen, bei Ausdauer aber erst mit Level 15 ?


----------



## Mothman (7. Februar 2014)

Das kann ich dir leider gerade nicht aus dem Kopf beantworten. Erst wenn ich wieder zu hause bin heute Abend. 
Aber es müsste dorteigentlich auch stehen im Skillbuch (Hotkey "G"). 

Ob das Mindestlevel nur für die Großmeister-Stufen gilt,weißich leider nicht aus dem Kopf.

Es kann sich durchaus auch um einen Bug handeln. Ich hatte an anderer Stelle auch schon Bugs. 

Aber dieser Bug ist bei mir auf jedenFall nicht aufgetreten, denn mein Zwerg ist Großmeister der Ausdauer.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Februar 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> ...  denn mein Zwerg ist Großmeister der Ausdauer.


 LOL  ein _wenig_ zweideutig  

 Wenn das Rabowke sehen würde


----------



## Mothman (7. Februar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> LOL  ein _wenig_ zweideutig
> 
> Wenn das Rabowke sehen würde


 Naja, besser so,als nen Riesen dem nach 10 Sekunden die Puste ausgeht.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Februar 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Naja, besser so,als nen Riesen dem nach 10 Sekunden die Puste ausgeht.



Das wär doch mal ne schöne MOD: eine neue Klasse "Rabowke"  

+20% Anfälligkeit für Bezauberungen durch charismatische gut bestückte Frauen
+ 20% auf Goldfunde
+ 50% Chance, zu viel für ein Item zu bezahlen, nur weil es schöner aussieht

Neuer Zauberschule "Sexprotz"; Rabokwe beginnt dabei mit 1. "Ankommender Schuss": der Gegner wird von einer ekligen Flüssigkeit bespritzt, die 2 Runden lang Übelkeit verursacht. 2. "Morgen-Latte": die getragene Nahkampf-Waffe wird länger, so dass er auch 2 Felder entfernt stehende Gegner angreifen kann. und 3. "Reicher Blender": die Gegner im Umkreis von 3 Feldern sind durch die Statusobjekte des Robowke dermaßen beeindruckt, dass sie für 3 Runden 10% ihrer Verteidigungswerte verlieren.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Februar 2014)

Hiho! Ich hab das Spiel mittlerweile auch und installiert. Wenn man es starten möchte, dann möchte Uplay ja immer ein Update laden. Das funktioniert bei mir aber nicht. Da kommt immer: "Download wegen Fehler beim Schreiben auf den Datenträger fehlgeschlagen."
Hatte das Problem noch jemand hier? Kann man den Patch oder die Patches auch separat irgendwo runterladen?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2014)

Hast Du vlt keinen Admin-Modus? zu wenig Platz auf C: ? Oder ist vlt einfach nur derzeit ein Problem beim Server?

 Und hast Du es aus Uplay direkt heraus versucht? Ich hab es so gemacht: uplay war noch gar nicht aktiv, Doppelklick auf das Spielesymbol auf dem Desktop, er lädt Updates, erst danach dann wird uplay gestartet


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Februar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Hast Du vlt keinen Admin-Modus? zu wenig Platz auf C: ? Oder ist vlt einfach nur derzeit ein Problem beim Server?
> 
> Und hast Du es aus Uplay direkt heraus versucht? Ich hab es so gemacht: uplay war noch gar nicht aktiv, Doppelklick auf das Spielesymbol auf dem Desktop, er lädt Updates, erst danach dann wird uplay gestartet


 
Danke für den Tipp. So wie du es beschrieben hast, funktioniert es. Vorher hab ich mich immer direkt in Uplay eingeloggt und von dort gestartet, da ging es nicht. Ist zwar sehr merkwürdig, aber hauptsache es geht jetzt


----------



## golani79 (11. Februar 2014)

Hab jetzt ne eigene Party angefangen und hab die Spinnenköningin umgehauen - damit einher geht auch ein LevelUp.

Jetzt frag ich mich, ob es für einen Blade Dancer sinnvoller wäre, auf Dolche zu skillen oder ob der mit Schwertern genausogut was taugt bzw. wo sind denn die großartigen Unterschiede zwischen den Waffen.
Angriffsgeschwindigkeit kanns ja nicht sein, da es ja rundenbasiert abläuft und sonst hängt es dann eh davon ab, welche Waffen man findet?
Oder übersehe ich da was?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt ne eigene Party angefangen und hab die Spinnenköningin umgehauen - damit einher geht auch ein LevelUp.
> 
> Jetzt frag ich mich, ob es für einen Blade Dancer sinnvoller wäre, auf Dolche zu skillen oder ob der mit Schwertern genausogut was taugt bzw. wo sind denn die großartigen Unterschiede zwischen den Waffen.
> Angriffsgeschwindigkeit kanns ja nicht sein, da es ja rundenbasiert abläuft und sonst hängt es dann eh davon ab, welche Waffen man findet?
> Oder übersehe ich da was?



Also, ich kenn das Regelwerk jetzt nicht so gut, aber normalerweise haben bei allen Rollenspielen, in denen es auch versch. Klassen und Rassen mit klaren Unterschieden gibt, die Klassen natürlich gewisse Spezialskills, mit denen das Nutzen einer bestimmten Gattung von Waffen mehr Sinn machen kann. zb könnte es sein, dass der Klingentänzer später passive Skills hat, die nur bei Dolchen wirken, oder dass er zB zweimal zuschlagen darf oder zumindest eine Chance hat, zwei Mal zuzuschlagen, oder dass er eine höhere Trefferchance auf hohen / kritischen Schaden hat, oder dass er nachdem ein Gegner ihn angegriffen selber 1x Gegenschlag frei hat, oder dass er mit Dolchen allgemein viel besser ausweichen kann und somit besser in der Defensive ist, oder dass er zB einen Bonus auf Dolche bekommt, wenn du NICHT seine "Stärke", sondern Geschicklichkeit erhöhst und das dann mehr bringt als mehr Stärke + Schwert usw. 

 Da müsstest Du dir mal die Tafel mit den Fähigkeiten genauer ansehen, da siehst Du ja, was er noch freischalten oder verbessern kann und das ggf. bringt, also dieses Fenster, wo Du Fähigkeitspunkte auch auf so was wie Schild, leichte Rüstung usw. legen kannst


----------



## golani79 (11. Februar 2014)

Thx - hab mich ein wenig umgesehen / mich schlau gemacht und grade noch das gefunden:


> *Dagger* – once leveled up and more points are  distributed into the dagger category, the hero gets better and better  with the dagger. At expert tier level, the hero gets one more strike for  each equipped dagger. At master tier level, the hero's critical hit  chance is increased. At grandmaster tier level, the hero gets another  strike for each equipped dagger.


Das heißt, bei 2 ausgerüsteten Dolchen hätte man später dann 4 Attacken zur Verfügung - ich denk, das lohnt sich


----------



## HeikoEttem (12. Februar 2014)

Mein Bladedancer, auf Schwert und großteils auf Stärke und Glück geskillt, konnte am Ende die meisten Gegner mit einem ihrer Nahkampf-Züge auf 50% Leben reduziert. Schwert lohnt sich nur, wenn man wirklich viele Punkte dan auch in Stärke investiert und den magsichen Bereich außer Acht lässt.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2014)

HeikoEttem schrieb:


> Mein Bladedancer, auf Schwert und großteils auf Stärke und Glück geskillt, konnte am Ende die meisten Gegner mit einem ihrer Nahkampf-Züge auf 50% Leben reduziert. Schwert lohnt sich nur, wenn man wirklich viele Punkte dan auch in Stärke investiert und den magsichen Bereich außer Acht lässt.



Meinst Du das jetzt speziell auf den Bladedancer, oder auch für andere Klassen? Die "Krieger" müssen ihren magischen Bereich ja zB an sich gar nicht ausbauen.


----------



## golani79 (12. Februar 2014)

So, bin jetzt im 2. Level der Burg und mir gefällts immer besser - wirklich schönes Retrospiel 

Bisher funktioniert auch meine Gruppe ziemlich gut und ich hatte noch keine sonderlich großen Probleme mit irgendwelchen Gegnern.
1 x Crusader
1 x Bladedancer
2 x Freemage


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> So, bin jetzt im 2. Level der Burg und mir gefällts immer besser - wirklich schönes Retrospiel
> 
> Bisher funktioniert auch meine Gruppe ziemlich gut und ich hatte noch keine sonderlich großen Probleme mit irgendwelchen Gegnern.
> 1 x Crusader
> ...


Und der Crusader heilt auch, oder wie?

 Hast ja fleissig gespielt: gestern noch erster Levelaufstieg und heute schon die Burg ^^


----------



## golani79 (13. Februar 2014)

Nope - Crusader heilt nicht.
Den nehm ich quasi zum Tanken her und bei dem hab ich vorerst mal viel in Defensive (Schild, Rüstung) und Angriff (Schwert) gesteckt.

Bei den Freemages ist es so, dass ich einen auf Erdmagie hab, der kann entgiften und heilen, aber auch Schaden austeilen (noch auf Einzelziele fokussiert), während ich den 2. stärker auf Luftmagie skille um Flächenschaden auszuteilen. 
Muss aber noch schauen, ob ich dem 2. nicht auch noch Erdmagie lerne, da es immer ein wenig brenzlig wird, wenn der "Heiler" bewusstlos wird - bzw. mal schauen, was es sonst noch so für Zaubersprüche gibt, weil evtl. könnte ich da auch den Crusader noch in die Heilschiene reinbringen 

btw. war schon jemand in der "Dangerous Cave" ?
Da ist ja ein Cyclop drinnen - führt einen später noch ein Quest dorthin bzw. welches Level sollte man für das Vieh mindestens haben? War gestern mit Level 8 mal übermütig, obwohl ich mir schon dachte, dass ich kein Land sehe gegen den. Und so war es dann auch


----------



## HeikoEttem (13. Februar 2014)

In der Zyklopenhöhle war ich ungefähr mit Level 15.

Was das heilen mit Erdmagie angeht. Später ist das nichtmehr so nützlich. Regeneration braucht ein paar Runden und diese Zeit hat man öffter, vorallem bei Bossen und manchen Hinterhalten, nicht, da diese Magier-Klassen fast im ersten Zug töten. Du solltest deinem Crusader so schnell wie möglich die Zauber Heilen und Gruppe-Heilen besorgen. Später, in Akt 3, sollte dieser auch unbedingt sofort zum Paladin aufgewertet werden, um Hände auflegen zu erhalten.
Einen Charakter als Tank zu benutzten ist realtiv Nutzlos, da man zwar einen Gegner dazu bekommen kann ihn zu attackieren, die restlichen Feinde aber auf alle anderen Hauen. Ich sehe den Kreuzritter daher als Defensiv- und Support-Caster. In vielen Kämpfen hat meine nur Himmlische Rüstung jede Runde frisch gewirkt.


----------



## golani79 (13. Februar 2014)

Ah, cool - danke für den Tipp!

Dann werd ich den mal in Richtung Heilung / Support "schubsen" 
Hab ich hoffentlich noch nicht zu viele Punkte "verplempert" ^^

edit:
Bin am Überlegen, ob ich nicht meinen 2. Mage evtl. zusätzlich noch auf Licht skille, anstatt beim Crusader umzuschwenken.


----------



## golani79 (13. Februar 2014)

Nachdem ich es jetzt meiner Meinung nach doch irgendwie geschafft habe, meine Party zu versauen, habe ich eine neue angefangen


----------

